# Gigabyte showcases 15000 MB/s SSD



## LinusW (Jun 2, 2019)

New drive for samples? Boom! 
https://www.overclock3d.net/news/storage/gigabyte_showcases_their_aorus_15_000_mb_s_pcie_4_0_ssd/1


----------



## Prockamanisc (Jun 2, 2019)

WHAT


----------



## Guffy (Jun 2, 2019)

I'm guessing this applies here too.


----------

